# Bianchi anyone know what model this is



## Have No Clue (Aug 15, 2012)

I have this Bianchi which I think is a Frankenbike. Did Bianchi ever run Simplex or cotter crank? I switched the shifters and derailers. It had all Simplex. Any ideas on year, model and if it was a Frankenbike would be greatly appreciated  
I have so many bikes now. 
I bought my wife a Bianchi mixte which she rides everyday to work 
Right now for road bike
This Bianchi, Bianchi mixte, Peugeot PK10, Raleigh Record LTD in Candy Apple Red, CCM 5 speed two unidentified mixte


----------



## loukas (Oct 31, 2012)

*bianchi bike*

Try to find number on the frame  the two last digits is the year of made


----------



## Old-Bikes (Nov 2, 2012)

this looks like early 80's, cotter pins were mostly forgotten by that time but still present on a lot of low end bikes.


----------

